

OortOnline WebGL Benchmark - striking
http://oortonline.gl/

======
fishtastic
Every few seconds the screen freezes for a fraction of a second. This happened
to me on both Chrome and Firefox.

I suspect the lag is caused by garbage collection taking too much time. I ran
into a similar issue on Firefox when working on my canvas game. Not sure how
this can be fixed. (fwiw, I am running on this on an i5 Macbook Air)

~~~
jandrese
Yeah, I'm seeing the same regular stutter as well. I noticed that it was
reporting 50fps, but I suspect it's running at 60 fps with vsync and then
dropping 10 frames every second.

------
greggman
I'm not sure how they are scoring but FPS is the wrong measure for perf in
WebGL. The browser locks the refresh rate to the monitor refresh rate, usually
60hz. Rather than FPS you need to measure the amount of work you can do before
the framerate drops.

